# Anyone used cpFinder?



## agro (9 February 2008)

Anyone use this program before - I am trialling it at the moment and am looking for a free ASX data source so I can scan the ASX database and not American markets.

Any help is appreciated
thanks


----------



## el caballo (2 March 2008)

It's a very nice program - I don't use it any more, but certainly the pattterns it presents have validity.


----------



## wombat40 (26 September 2013)

Im still using this program ..just wish kariba hadnt gone belly up back in the norties...He was in the process of upgrading the program and that was it..

  Would have been a gangbuster program if still in the mix...even my 8 year ole program finds good patterns still in oz and us..


----------

